# sendxmpp and ssl on jabber server



## andrian (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi, I have jabber server and use security method client connection. On FreeBSD workstation I use messenger sendxmpp as detector about events and can not connect with ssl method, but simple method is works.

```
root@freebsd:/home/andrian # echo "hi" | sendxmpp -e -u services -p services -j freebsd.zapto.org andrian@freebsd.zapto.org
Invalid or unreadable path specified for ssl_ca_path. at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 640.
root@freebsd:/home/andrian #
```
Please help me, what is "Invalid or unreadable path specified for ssl_ca_path"?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2016)

Is security/ca_root_nss installed?


----------



## andrian (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi. Yes, I installed this port.
`andrian@freebsd:/home/andrian % pkg version | grep ca_root
ca_root_nss-3.22.2  =
andrian@freebsd:/home/andrian %`


----------

